# ASAC Kids Surf Fishing Tournament



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Assoc of Surf Angling Clubs (ASAC) will hold its annual Kids Surf Fishing Tournament in Sea Isle City, New Jersey, May 3. Tournament HQ at the Sea Isle Municipal Marina at the foot of the causeway bridge into SIC. Registration starts at 6am with food & drink (soda). All welcome to attend. Casting clinics, "borrow a surf rod" avail. Free beach buggy permits for the dat for tournament participants. Rides to the beach for non-buggy people. For more info, see www.asaconline.org or 215-643-0705


----------

